# دكتور بجامعة حلوان يكتب على السبوره (بأسم أمريكا العظمى)



## Nemoo (21 فبراير 2007)

*خبر جديد لسه طـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــازه حصل قدامى مش هتصدقوا بجد*
*فى جامعه حلوان كلية التجاره الدكتور جابر محمد محمد الجزار استاذ دكتور التجاره الخارجيه بالجامعه *​ 
*انا داخل بالصدفه مع ناس زمايلى يوم الخميس الى فات 15/1/2007 فى الكليه وهى غير كليتى اصلاً وحضرت المحاضره معاهم تضيع وقت يعنى *​ 
*دخل الدكتور واتكلم شويه مش كتير يعنى فى اول محاضره فى بداية الترم التانى وقال واحنا فى الابتدائى والاعدادى كنا بنكتب التاريخ الميلادى والتاريخ الهجرى وفى نص السطر كنا بنكتب حاجه عن الدين (كان قصده بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يعنى ) لبدايه الكلام انا مؤمن ان كل واحد حر فى عقيدته وكمل كلامه وكتب على السبوره*
*(باسم امريكا العظمى )*
*وقال انا ديانتى الديانه المريكه العظمى الجديده واتمنى أن اكون عبد لأمريكا *
*الطلاب هاجوا عليه واعترضوا وقالوا ان كده بيغلط فى الدين الاسلامى وكانو عايزين يخرجو من المحاضره لكنه اعترض ومخرجش حد من المحاضره وامر عامل المدرج باغلاق ابواب المدرج وانهال على طالب بالضرب لانه حاول الخروج ومحدش انقذه غير الحرس جم فى الاخر زى الافلام العربى وجه الدكتور عبد الحى عبيد رئيس جامعه حلوان واتاسف للطلبه واصدر قرار بفصل الدكتور ومنعه من التدريس نهائيا وعلى الفور جم ناس لابسين ابيض فى ابيض وشالوا الدكتور على فكره دول مش ملايكه دول بتوع مستشفى المجانين هههههههههه*​ 
اعزائى الاعضاء والاخوه الامناء فد اردت توصيل هذا السبق الصحفى 
واعلامكم انه قد حاولوا القاء القبض عليا ولكنى لذت بالفرار وقام قوات الامن بمداهه المدرج واقامو باعتقال بعض الاخوه الاحرار الطلاب الذين قدموا للتعليم لكن قام ذالك الدكتور بضرب بعضهم ومنعهم من الخروج الاى ان جائت قوات الامن بغازات مسيله للدموع وفى باينا لها اخلت قوات الامن الاندونيسيه عن الاربع امريكين المعتقلون فى سجن جونتنامو واعلنت قيادات حركه حماس المشتركه مع حركه فتح الجناح العسكرى بقتل شخصيه كبيره فى العالم الغربى وهو رئيس حركه قطارات المقطم حيث لايوجد هناك قطار واحد سليم ​ 

*وكدا يكون منتدانا اول من يعلم هذه الواقعه الفريده من نوعها فى مصر*​ 
*كان معكم من الاراضى حلوان المحتله *​ 
*المذيع* *Nemoo*​


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
ياحول الله ياربى 
دة اتخبط فى دماغة ولا اية 
هههههههههه
مرسى على الواقعة يانيموووووووو
لاء وكنت مزيع هائل​


----------



## ارووجة (21 فبراير 2007)

هههههه   ودوه  مستشفى المجانين بجد؟


----------



## lovebjw (21 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
ان الدين عند الله ( امريكا العظمى)
ودا دين ايه دا 
صحيح اصحاب العقول فى راحة
نشكر المذيع نيمو من اراضى حلوان المحتلة 
ودلوقتى فقرة من الاغانى الوطنية


----------



## loveinya (21 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى يا نيمو يا جاااااااااااااااااامد​


----------



## spider_oxxo (21 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ان الدين عند الله ( امريكا العظمى)
> ودا دين ايه دا
> صحيح اصحاب العقول فى راحة
> ...


*إن الدين عند الله الإسلام*
*تعلمونها و تخفوها و تنكروها و ما لكم إلا العذاب الأليم*​


----------



## emy (21 فبراير 2007)

_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_عسل يا نيمو بجد انت وعلى فكره مذيع هايل_
_ومرسى على الخبر ده_​


----------



## veansea (21 فبراير 2007)

_ربنا يكون فى عونا من اللى ليسه هنشوف
وبعدين يا اخ اسبيدر اوكسو
ربنا عندنا قال فتشوا الكتب قبل متحكم على دين غيركفتش كتابك وشوف كتبنا وشوف التوراه وقارن وشوف هدف كل منهم ايه هل محمد قدر يحررك من الغلطه اللى عملها ابونا ادم وامنا حواء شوف القصص بتاعتكم اللى اسمها الاسرائيليات وقارنها بالقران بتهيقلى اللى نزل الاول التوراه وهى الاصح دا اول جزء وشوف هدف القران ايه والانجيل ايه بدل متفرق اتهامات على الفاضى

وثالثا والاهم فى جزء للمناقشات اللى من النوع ده ابقا ادخل عليه واكتب اللى انت عايزة وهتلاقى اللى يرد عليك

وربنا يهديك وينور عينك للطريق الصح
ونصيحه من اخت ليك حتى لو مش من نفس ديانتك فتش الكتب هتلاقى فيها حياه
واطلب انك تعرف من ربنا انهى الطريق الاحق والاصح بدل متخسر دنيتك وابديدك ومحدش بياخد الدين عشان خاطر اهلوا طلعوا كيدا والا بتهيقلى زى ما انت قلت فى عزاب اليم فيبقا على ايه 

على فكرة لولا حب المسيح لينا عمرنا مكنا هنكمل ونكتر للدرجه دى وعمرنا مكنا نلنا الرجاء اللى فينا دة




وشكرا يا نيموووووووووو على السبق الصحفى دة الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك_


----------



## lovebjw (21 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> *إن الدين عند الله الإسلام*
> *تعلمونها و تخفوها و تنكروها و ما لكم إلا العذاب الأليم*​


يا استاذى دى مجرد مزحة وبلاش 
كدة دايما انا مش بتريق من الدين الاسلامى
ولكنها مجرد مزحة


----------



## spider_oxxo (21 فبراير 2007)

veansea قال:


> _ربنا يكون فى عونا من اللى ليسه هنشوف
> وبعدين يا اخ اسبيدر اوكسو
> ربنا عندنا قال فتشوا الكتب قبل متحكم على دين غيركفتش كتابك وشوف كتبنا وشوف التوراه وقارن وشوف هدف كل منهم ايه هل محمد قدر يحررك من الغلطه اللى عملها ابونا ادم وامنا حواء شوف القصص بتاعتكم اللى اسمها الاسرائيليات وقارنها بالقران بتهيقلى اللى نزل الاول التوراه وهى الاصح دا اول جزء وشوف هدف القران ايه والانجيل ايه بدل متفرق اتهامات على الفاضى
> 
> ...


أختي ... أنا أيضا أطالبك بقراءة القرآن الكريم بتمعن و التعمق فيه دون التعصب لدينك و إقرائي سيرة رسول الله من مصادرها السليمة و ليس ممن يكرهون الإسلام ... لقد شهد للرسول الكثير و الكثير من الغربيين الذين دخلوا الإسلام عن يقين دون أن يجبرهم أحد ... كما تم إختيار رسول الله من أفضل 100 شخصية في تاريخ البشرية و أسلم مؤلف الكتاب و الحمد لله
و كلمة أخيرة قلتي
_



شوف القصص بتاعتكم اللى اسمها الاسرائيليات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

_الإسرائيليات عبارة عن قصص و إفتراءات دخيلة علي السنة النبوية و ليست بتاعتنا علي حد تعبيرك


----------



## spider_oxxo (21 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا استاذى دى مجرد مزحة وبلاش
> كدة دايما انا مش بتريق من الدين الاسلامى
> ولكنها مجرد مزحة


أعتذر إن كنت قد أسئت فهمك فقد شاهدت الكثير و الكثير من السب للإسلام و لرسولنا الكريم (عليه الصلاه و أتم السلام) في المنتدي من المشرفين و الأعضاء علي حد السواء


----------



## veansea (22 فبراير 2007)

_بص يا سبيدر انا عايزة اعرف ايه الهدف بتاع دينك
هل هو حررك من الخطيه اللى عملها ادم وحواء دون النظر الى التعصب كما تقول هل اعطاك الحريه هل اعطاك السلطان على كل ربطات الخطيه هل حررك من خطيه الزنا هل عندما ترى امراه هل حررك من ان تشتهيها حتى ولم تحصل على غرضك فلدينا الزنا ليس بالفعلولكن حتى من يشتهى امراة فى قلبه فقد زنى بها ولديكم كل من ملكات اليمين ومعليش متزعلش من الحقيقه بس شغل مخك مش قال الرسول عندك انه اشتهى واحدة فى الشارع يريت تروح تكمل بقيه الحديث لانى لا استطيع ان اكمله لانه لا تعليق عليه ومعليش بس ياريت تشغل مخك وتقرا انا قريت ودرست يا ريت انت كمان تقرا وتشوف​_


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2007)

قعلا الموضوع انا  سمعت عنه من برنامج العاشره مساء وهو دلوقتى فى مستشفى الامراض النفسيه  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jim_halim (22 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههه 
موضوع غريب جداً .... 

الراجل يا عيني مخه ساح خالص ..


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> *إن الدين عند الله الإسلام*
> *تعلمونها و تخفوها و تنكروها و ما لكم إلا العذاب الأليم*​



*لا تعليق الا 
ربنا يشفيك من صدأ العقول*


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 فبراير 2007)

*الي السيد مذيع حلقة اليوم من الحرم
 الجامعي المذيع الواعد  نيمو باشا 
موضوعك جيد وطريقة طرحة جيدة 
قبلناك مراسل للمنتدي بالحرم الجامعي .. انتهي 
الراجل علشان قال الواقع خدوه علي السرايا الصفراء  *


----------



## Nemoo (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اعزائى الاعضاء والاخوه الامناء فد اردت توصيل هذا السبق الصحفى ​


----------



## emy (22 فبراير 2007)

_ههههههههههههههه_
_من اراضى حلوان المحتله ههههههههه_​


----------



## monlove (22 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
جامد يا نيموووو
مستني سبق صحفي تاني ليك


----------



## veansea (22 فبراير 2007)

زى العسل يا نيموووووووووووووووو
 السيد المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------



## spider_oxxo (22 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *لا تعليق الا
> ربنا يشفيك من صدأ العقول*


القلوب تصدأ و جلائها " لا إله إلا الله "
أما جلاء العقول حسن التفكير و التعمق في الأشياء
تعمق في القرآن الكريم بعيدا عن العصبية لدينك و ستجد أنه دين الحق
هداك الله إلي الحق و الصواب و أعزك بالإسلام


----------



## spider_oxxo (22 فبراير 2007)

veansea قال:


> _بص يا سبيدر انا عايزة اعرف ايه الهدف بتاع دينك
> هل هو حررك من الخطيه اللى عملها ادم وحواء دون النظر الى التعصب كما تقول هل اعطاك الحريه هل اعطاك السلطان على كل ربطات الخطيه هل حررك من خطيه الزنا هل عندما ترى امراه هل حررك من ان تشتهيها حتى ولم تحصل على غرضك فلدينا الزنا ليس بالفعلولكن حتى من يشتهى امراة فى قلبه فقد زنى بها ولديكم كل من ملكات اليمين ومعليش متزعلش من الحقيقه بس شغل مخك مش قال الرسول عندك انه اشتهى واحدة فى الشارع يريت تروح تكمل بقيه الحديث لانى لا استطيع ان اكمله لانه لا تعليق عليه ومعليش بس ياريت تشغل مخك وتقرا انا قريت ودرست يا ريت انت كمان تقرا وتشوف​_


أي خطية تلك التي عملها آدم و حواء ؟!!
أهي الأكل من الشجرة المحرمة و التي تاب الله عليهم بعدها ؟!!
لقد تاب الله علي أدم و حواء بعد أكلهم من الشجرة المحرمة ... و يقول الرسول (صلي الله عليه و سلم) فيما معناه أنه لو لم نخطئ لأتي الله بقوم غيرنا يخطئون و يستغفرون فيتوب الله عليهم
و يقول عليه الصلاة و السلام فيما معناه " كل إبن آدم خطاء و خير الخطائين التوابين "
و الوحيد المعصوم من الخطأ هو سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام
أما عن قولك بأنه إذا رأيت إمرأة في الشارع زادت شهوتي لأزني بها فأقول أن الإسلام وضع الحل منذ البداية بأن تستر المرأة نفسها و لا تبدي زينتها إلا لزوجها و طالما إلتزمت المرأة بالزي الشرعي الذي لا يشف و لا يبين ملامح الجسد و لم تتزين إلا لزوجها فأعتقد بل أنا متأكد أنه لن تستثار أي شهوة لأي من الرجال ... كما أن الرسول (صلي الله عليه و سلم) قال فيما معناه " النظرة سهم من سهام الشيطان " ... فنهانا عن النظر إلي النساء و إلي تتبع عوراتهن و بهذا نبتعد عن الزنا و الوقوع فيما يغضب الله عز وجل
كما أنه إذا إشتهي الإنسان إمرآة و أردا الوقوع معها في خطيئة الزنا و لكنه أمسك نفسه و منعها من ذلك كان له ثواب لأنه منع نفسه من معصية الله و إبتعد عما يغضب الله عز و جل
أما الجزء الذي ذكرتيه و تقولين أنه من أحاديث رسول الله فلا أعرفه لعدم معرفتي بكل الأحاديث النبوية فأرجو كتابته كاملا مع ذكر الروابط و المصادر علي صحته و حينها أتمكن أنا أو غيري من إخواني في الإسلام من الرد عليكي خير رد
و أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد لظروف خارجة عن إرادتي مثل الدراسة


----------



## veansea (22 فبراير 2007)

بص يا سبيدر بلاش الكلام هنا الصفحه دى مش للكلام دة عارف حوار الاديان خش عليه وانا هحاول اجيب الرابط باسرع وقت والمصادر وهرد عليك
ده اولا
ثانيا ابونا ادم وامنا حواء كانوا منزهين من كل خطيه لما كانوا فى الجنه ومكنوش يعرفوا الخطيه ومعترفوش بيها بل بالعكس كلا منهم رمى بالذنب على الاخر ولم يعترفوا بالخطيه بل وذات على ذلك بانهم حاولوا الهروب من وحهه الله بالرغم من انهم كانوا يتحدثون اليه ولم يقروا بالذنب الذى فعلوة واستغفروا كما قلت وتابوا اقرا الاول وبعدين جاوب


وياريت متجوبش هنا خلاص
الصفحه دى مش للكلام دة
روح حوار الاديان او الاسلاميات
لو سمحت


----------



## spider_oxxo (23 فبراير 2007)

veansea قال:


> بص يا سبيدر بلاش الكلام هنا الصفحه دى مش للكلام دة عارف حوار الاديان خش عليه وانا هحاول اجيب الرابط باسرع وقت والمصادر وهرد عليك
> ده اولا
> ثانيا ابونا ادم وامنا حواء كانوا منزهين من كل خطيه لما كانوا فى الجنه ومكنوش يعرفوا الخطيه ومعترفوش بيها بل بالعكس كلا منهم رمى بالذنب على الاخر ولم يعترفوا بالخطيه بل وذات على ذلك بانهم حاولوا الهروب من وحهه الله بالرغم من انهم كانوا يتحدثون اليه ولم يقروا بالذنب الذى فعلوة واستغفروا كما قلت وتابوا اقرا الاول وبعدين جاوب
> 
> ...


أمركم بجد عجيب
يعني تسألي و تفتحي الموضوع و لما أرد عليكي تقولي الرد مش هنا لإن مش ده المنتدي المناسب
يعني حلال ليكم حرام علينا
و علي فكرة سيدنا آدم (عليه السلام) إستغفر ربه و دعا أن يتوب الله عليه


----------



## youssef hachem (23 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الكرام 
ارى ان الموضوع ابتداء بالاستاذ وانتهى بادم وحواءو....لنعود الى الموضوع الاساسي
بعد قراءة مشاركاتكم تعجبت من ردة فعلكم من عمل الاستاذ !!!
انا ارى ان الاستاذ على حق100%...


----------



## queen sasa 2010 (23 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههه على فكرة انا من جامعة حلوان وتجارة كمان بس ربنا ستر لا انا انتساب مش انتظام والا كنت اضربت:94: :smil7: :yahoo:


----------



## matrex (23 فبراير 2007)

اول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى تكون شكر لك  Nemoo​


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك يا ماتركس على مشاركتك ومش عارف اقولك ايه تانى


----------



## ابن الفادي (26 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> القلوب تصدأ و جلائها " لا إله إلا الله "
> أما جلاء العقول حسن التفكير و التعمق في الأشياء
> تعمق في القرآن الكريم بعيدا عن العصبية لدينك و ستجد أنه دين الحق
> هداك الله إلي الحق و الصواب و أعزك بالإسلام



*اذا كان اسلامك هو الحق افتراضا مع اني اعلم حقيقته 
اسمحلي انا لا اقبله وبدون تعصب فلاسلام ليست عزة
كما تقول وانما هو عبودية  واذلال وتجارة رقيق*


----------



## spider_oxxo (26 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *اذا كان اسلامك هو الحق افتراضا مع اني اعلم حقيقته
> اسمحلي انا لا اقبله وبدون تعصب فلاسلام ليست عزة
> كما تقول وانما هو عبودية  واذلال وتجارة رقيق*


ده رأيك و إنت حر فيه
و أنا رأيي إن المسيحية الآن ماهي إلا تأليه لإنسان و عبادة ثلاثة ألهة !!!!
و كذلك صكوك الغفران التي يمنحها القسيس لأي فرد مقابل الثمن و أظن برسوم المحروقي دليل علي كده
و كمان بتعبدوا إله عبارة عن خروف كما ذكر في كتابكم
ده طبعا غير الإله اللي إتهري ضرب علي قفاه و بصق عليه اليهود !!!


----------



## Coptic Man (27 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا يا نيمو علي السبق ده*

*يا حرام للدرجة دي اميركا جننتهم *

*ربنا يرحم*


----------



## القصاع 71 (27 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> ده رأيك و إنت حر فيه
> و أنا رأيي إن المسيحية الآن ماهي إلا تأليه لإنسان و عبادة ثلاثة ألهة !!!!
> و كذلك صكوك الغفران التي يمنحها القسيس لأي فرد مقابل الثمن و أظن برسوم المحروقي دليل علي كده
> و كمان بتعبدوا إله عبارة عن خروف كما ذكر في كتابكم
> ده طبعا غير الإله اللي إتهري ضرب علي قفاه و بصق عليه اليهود !!!




عزيزي 
مع ان الاثنان غلط
اي ارحم صكوك الغفران او ان تفجر نفسك وتقتل بشر مثلك ذاهبون لعملهم ومدارسهم وبعد كل هذا يكافؤون بالحور العين والخمر والغلمان المخلدون وقوة 40 رجل وذكر لا ينحني.
ثم الموضوع كان عن استاذ جامعي مسلم وكتب ما كتب واين اصبحنا 

شكرا لكاتب الموضوع ضحكت من قلبي لما قرأته


----------



## spider_oxxo (27 فبراير 2007)

القصاع 71 قال:


> عزيزي
> مع ان الاثنان غلط
> اي ارحم صكوك الغفران او ان تفجر نفسك وتقتل بشر مثلك ذاهبون لعملهم ومدارسهم وبعد كل هذا يكافؤون بالحور العين والخمر والغلمان المخلدون وقوة 40 رجل وذكر لا ينحني.
> ثم الموضوع كان عن استاذ جامعي مسلم وكتب ما كتب واين اصبحنا
> ...


لا طبعا الأرحم هو نروح لبرسوم المحروقي و هو يدينا صك الغفران
بس برسوم ده ستات و رجالة و لا الرجالة بيروحوا لناس تانية
و بالنسبة للتفجير اللي هو إسمه العمليات الإستشهادية فدي بتكون ضد أعداءنا اللي بينا و بينهم حرب و مايحدث منها مع الآمنين فهي حرام


----------



## lovebjw (27 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> لا طبعا الأرحم هو نروح لبرسوم المحروقي و هو يدينا صك الغفران
> بس برسوم ده ستات و رجالة و لا الرجالة بيروحوا لناس تانية
> و بالنسبة للتفجير اللي هو إسمه العمليات الإستشهادية فدي بتكون ضد أعداءنا اللي بينا و بينهم حرب و مايحدث منها مع الآمنين فهي حرام


مع احترامى للدخول فى هذه المناقشة 
ما هو مصدر  هل مصدر كلامك هو جريدة النبا الجريدة الصفرا لا يصلح ان تكون مكان لحورنا هنا 
ام اذا كنت تملك مصادر موثوق بها فممكن نتكلم 
وبالنسبلة للتفجيرات فمعظم العمليات التفجيرية هى موجهة لاناس عاديان 
والدليل على ذلك المطاعم اللى الفلسطنين بيفجروها 
دى مفهاش عساكر لكن ناس عادية ولا ايه راى حضرتك


----------



## spider_oxxo (27 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> مع احترامى للدخول فى هذه المناقشة
> ما هو مصدر  هل مصدر كلامك هو جريدة النبا الجريدة الصفرا لا يصلح ان تكون مكان لحورنا هنا
> ام اذا كنت تملك مصادر موثوق بها فممكن نتكلم
> وبالنسبلة للتفجيرات فمعظم العمليات التفجيرية هى موجهة لاناس عاديان
> ...


و الله كفاية إن الكنيسة نفسها قالت ده راهب مشلوح
عاوز إعتراف تاني
أما بخصوص الفلسطينيين فاليهود دول كلهم محتلين فلسطين و مافيش فرق بين الجندي و المستوطن لإنهم كلهم يحملون السلاح


----------



## Nemoo (27 فبراير 2007)

اذ كنت تقول ان لا فرق بين جندى ومستوطن وفى كلامك قلت  اذا حدثت لاناس عاديين فهى حرام

فما قولك ان الاسلام هو دين الارهاب على حق والاثبات ان قلنا  نا هؤلاء المفجرون والانتحاريون شواز عن الدين او قله قليله  فلماذا لم نسمع عن يهودى فجر قطار او مسيحى فجر مطعم  او بوزى قتل وشرد  مع ان اكيد ان فى كل ديانه من دول شواز بس ليه الشواز هما بس فى الاسلام الى يخربوا ويدمروا  


اقولك ليه  لانهم همج ضد الانسانيه  هل تعلم من علمك ارتداء البدله  هم الغرب الذى تحاربهم 
هم الذين جعلونك تجلس على مائده و كرسى اثناء الطعام بدل الارض والطين 
هم من جعلك تبنى وتفكر و تنمو عقليا  هم الغرب  ايها الجاهل المتشرد المدمر اى دين يحث اهله على الحرب وسفك الدم هذا اى نبى يعاشر ميته فى قبرها  اى اخلاق لنبى هذه  دا المجنون معملهاش ولا هيفكر يعملها حتى المجرم و عديم الاخلاق  ميقدرش يعمل  كده لكن نبيك عملها هل يقال عليه ماقيل  او ان وجد كلام احقر من هذا فيقال  

بس ارجع واقولك لماذا القله القليله فى الاسلام فقط هى التى تدمر وتقتل لماااااااذا ؟


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

بص يا عم Nemoo قبل ما تتكلم إعقل كلامك
بتقول



> فلماذا لم نسمع عن يهودى فجر قطار او مسيحى فجر مطعم او بوزى قتل وشرد مع ان اكيد ان فى كل ديانه من دول شواز بس ليه الشواز هما بس فى الاسلام الى يخربوا ويدمروا


هو المعلم مش من كوكب الأرض و لا إيه ؟!!
- يا إبني أمريكا أول دولة و الوحيدة التي إستخدمت القنبلة الذرية في العالم علي الرغم من إن الحرب كانت إنتهت تقريبا و ده لإثبات القوة مش أكتر و قتلت الكثير و الكثير من الأبرياء
- أمريكا بتقتل الآلاف في العراق و بإعتراف أحد معاهدهم بلغ عدد الضحايا في العراق منذ الغزو قرابة 650 ألف ضحية يعني شهد شاهد من أهلها
- أمريكا أكثر دولة تستخدم الأسلحة المحرمة مثل الفسفور الأبيض الذي إستخدمته في الفلوجة و النابالم في فيتنام و غيرها الكثير و الكثير و هذا تم إثباته و بأيدي الأمريكان أنفسهم
- المخابرات الأمريكية قامت بتفجير مبني هناك عام 1994 و نسبته للقاعدة و لكن إنكشفت الحقيقة كاملة و تم إثبات أنه من عمل المخابرات الأمريكية و كان الضحايا كلهم أمريكان
- روسيا تقوم بعمليات إبادة جماعية في الشيشان بشهادة الجميع
- عمليات الإبادة الجماعية للمسلمين في البوسنة و الهرسك بشهادة الأمم المتحدة و محكمة العدل الدولية
- عمليات الإبادة الجماعية للمسلمين في كوسوفو و محاكمة الرئيس اليوغوسلافي السابق سلوبودان ميلوسيفيتش
- عمليات الإبادة الجماعية للمسلمين في صربيا و التي إعترفت بها محكمة العدل الدولية و وثقتها منذ أيام
- إسرائيل و تهجير الفلسطينيين من أراضيهم
- قتل الأسري المصريين العزل في سيناء علي يد قوات الإحتلال الصهيوني
- المذابح الإسرائيلية في فلسطين و لبنان و أبرزها مذبحة قانا و مذبحة دير ياسين
- إستخدام إسرائيل لمواد محرمة دوليا في حربها الأخيرة علي لبنان بشهادة المجتمع الدولي و إسرائيل نفسها
- مذبحة قانا 2006 أثناء الحرب الأخيرة علي لبنان بأيدي القوات الصهيونية و راح ضحيتها أطفال و نساء
* عاوز كمان و لا كفاية علشان تعرف مين هو أساس الإرهاب في العالم *
------------------
و بلاش سب في الإسلام و نبي الإسلام (صلي الله عليه وسلم)
و بلاش أذكرك إن إلهكم خروف و أكل ضرب علي قفاه من اليهود لحد ما شبع ده غير البصق علي وجهه
طبعا غير تشبيهه بالدود الحقير و إنه نجس و محتقر عند البشر و ده كله من كتبكم و لو عاوز اجيبلك الدليل من كتبكم


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

هذه صورة لإرهابي قتلته قوات السلام الإسرائيلية
---------------



> صورة الطفل الشهيد الذي أبكى الجميع بأبتسامته ونظرته​
> الطفل الفلسطيني الشهيد حامد المصري
> الذي حير وابكى الصحفيين بأبتسامته ونظرته التي بقيت مرسومة على شفتيه منذ اصابته بطلق ناري مباشرة في القلب من قبل جنود الاحتلال الاسرائيلي في فلسطين ...


​


----------



## Nemoo (28 فبراير 2007)

ليه بتدخل حوارات تانيه ملهاش لازمه فى موضوعنا يا اما انت الى غبى انا بقول  ليه مسمعتش فى اى دين تانى ان حد قتل او فجر  مجبتش سيرة دول يا متخلف انا بتكلم عن افراد فى دين  ومجموعات ارهابيه منظمه تبعا للاسلام  ليه مسمعتش عن حاجه من دول فى اى دين اخر ​


----------



## maria123 (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتيرررررر :t33: :yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (28 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> هذه صورة لإرهابي قتلته قوات السلام الإسرائيلية
> ---------------
> ​


ممكن ياابو الاسلام تتفرج على صور محاولات اغتيالات فرج فوده & نجيب محفوظ & رفعت المحجوب & عاطف صدقى & الازهر & السيده زينب & اوتوبيس الهرم & المتحف المصرى & طابا & دهب 
اليس كل هولاء مصريون قتلهم مصريون ارهابيون وطبعا مش يهود ولا مسيحيين
واخيرا نحن نؤمن بالله واحد انتم تؤمنون بانه سياتى فى نهايه العالم
الراجل بيقولك واحد دكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتور عمل كذا تقوله انت
هولندا كسبت بطوله الكره الامريكيه يابنى حاول تفهم وبلاش اسلوب الخساسه فى كلامك فاهم ده انزار اخير ليك وسوف اشتكيك للاداره
بدل ( الدين عند الله الاسلام ) بقول لك ربنا يهديك وخليك فى دينك وبلاش تتطلع اشاعات


----------



## lovebjw (28 فبراير 2007)

استاذى اسبيدر اكس 
لا تحساب الدين على افعال اشخاص لكن يجب عليك حساب الدين على ما يقوله كتابه
وزى ما حضرتك عارف ان من رواسخ الدين الاسلامى 
ان تومن بالله وبرسله وملائكته وكتبه جميل يا استاذى 
ممكن اسال حضرتك سوال حضرتك قريت الكتاب المقدس قبل كدة 
انا عارف ان اجابة حضرتك هتكون واقراه ليه ما انا عندى القران 
لكن من رواسخ دينك ان تومن به وتومن بيه ككتاب من الله 
استاذى اقرا الكتاب المقدس جيد وستعرف ان الكتاب المقدس كتاب حب 
وكتاب سلام 
واستاذى هل يصلح مثلا ان احساب الدين الاسلامى عن الشخصيات الساسية التى كانت به 
واقول ان هو هم الدين 
لا بل يجب ان ابحث فى الكتاب نفسه واشوف هو بيقول نفس الكلام فى الكتاب المقدس
استاذى لا يمكن ان تومن بشى لم تقراه  ولا يمكن ايضا ان تومن بشى ليس موجود فى الحقيقة 
لذلك استاذى العزيز كل ما فى يدى ان ادعوكلتقراء الكتاب المقدس 
قراءة حيادية بدون تعصب  
وان تدعو الله من قلبك ان يعرفك من هو الاله الحقيقى وحده 
وشكر لك استاذى


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> ليه بتدخل حوارات تانيه ملهاش لازمه فى موضوعنا يا اما انت الى غبى انا بقول  ليه مسمعتش فى اى دين تانى ان حد قتل او فجر  مجبتش سيرة دول يا متخلف انا بتكلم عن افراد فى دين  ومجموعات ارهابيه منظمه تبعا للاسلام  ليه مسمعتش عن حاجه من دول فى اى دين اخر ​


طب بص بقي يا عم الغبي يا اللي الغباء إشتكي منك (إنت اللي بدأت)
جورج بوش قالها صريحة إنها حرب صليبية بإسم الدين ... عاوز دليل تاني علي إنها بإسم المسيحية
و كمان إسرائيل دولة عنصرية قائمة علي الديانة اليهودية و تسعي لإلغاء الإسلام
و لو لاحظت إن معظم المجازر و المذابح ضد المسلمين يعني حرب علي الإسلام نفسه
عاوز دليل تاني يا عبيط ؟!!
و لو إنت ما سمعتش يبقي أطرش و ممكن أعالجك عندنا في المستشفي ببلاش علي نفقة الدولة تحت بند التخلف العقلي و العته


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

bitar قال:


> ممكن ياابو الاسلام تتفرج على صور محاولات اغتيالات فرج فوده & نجيب محفوظ & رفعت المحجوب & عاطف صدقى & الازهر & السيده زينب & اوتوبيس الهرم & المتحف المصرى & طابا & دهب
> اليس كل هولاء مصريون قتلهم مصريون ارهابيون وطبعا مش يهود ولا مسيحيين
> واخيرا نحن نؤمن بالله واحد انتم تؤمنون بانه سياتى فى نهايه العالم
> الراجل بيقولك واحد دكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتور عمل كذا تقوله انت
> ...


إحنا قلنا إن الإسلام فيه متطرفين يخالفون شرع الله و أنا قلت إن قتل الأبرياء حرام و ممكن تراجع المشاركة بتاعتي


> واخيرا نحن نؤمن بالله واحد انتم تؤمنون بانه سياتى فى نهايه العالم


إله واحد منقسم لثلاثة أجزاء ؟!! ده إنتم مش فاهمين الثالوث يبقي ما تتكلمش
و إحنا نؤمن بإله واحد لا شريك له ، لم يلد و لم يولد ، و لم يكن له كفؤا أحد
و اللي حييجي في نهاية العالم هو سيدنا عيسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام) ليكسر الصليب و يقتل الخنزير و المسيخ الدجال و لينشر العدل و السلام في العالم ثم يموت و يدفن بجوار رسول الله محمد (صلي الله عليه و سلم)


> الراجل بيقولك واحد دكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتور عمل كذا تقوله انت
> هولندا كسبت بطوله الكره الامريكيه يابنى حاول تفهم وبلاش اسلوب الخساسه فى كلامك فاهم ده انزار اخير ليك وسوف اشتكيك للاداره


كلام هولندا و الحديث التافه ده سيبتهولك إنت ... و إسلوب خساسة إيه بقي اللي بتتكلم عليه
و عاوز تشتكي براحتك أنا ما عملتش حاجة غلط و لا هو ذكر حوادث موثقة من التاريخ بقت حرام
و أعلي ما في خيلك إركبه


> بدل ( الدين عند الله الاسلام ) بقول لك ربنا يهديك وخليك فى دينك وبلاش تتطلع اشاعات


طبعا إن الدين عند الله الإسلام
و إشاعات إيه يا أبو إشاعات ؟!! كل ما ذكرته موثق في التاريخ الحديث يعني ما قلتش حدث في القرن الفلاني قبل الميلاد
و طلعلي إشاعة واحدة في كلامي هنا


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> استاذى اسبيدر اكس
> لا تحساب الدين على افعال اشخاص لكن يجب عليك حساب الدين على ما يقوله كتابه
> وزى ما حضرتك عارف ان من رواسخ الدين الاسلامى
> ان تومن بالله وبرسله وملائكته وكتبه جميل يا استاذى
> ...


يقول الله عز و جل في محكم تنزيله *{ آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ }* [البقرة : 285]
و نحن نؤمن بهذا و نؤمن بموسي و عيسي و كل الأنبياء كما نؤمن بالإنجيل و التوراة الحقة التي أنزلها الله علي موسي و عيسي (عليهما السلام)
و لكن تم تحريف هذه الكتب علي حسب القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالي *{ فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ* } [المائدة : 13]
و أنا أطلب منك قراءة القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية الصحيحة بلا تعصب و بحياد كامل و إطرح العقيدة جانبا
و لا تنظر إلا بمنظور العقل و دعك من كلام القساوسة الذين يسبون رسول الله و الإسلام و إسأل نفسك لو كان الإسلام ضعيفا و ليس دين الحق فلماذا هذه الحرب الشعواء علي الإسلام و المسلمين في كل أنحاء العالم
شكرا لك علي إسلوبك المهذب


----------



## lovebjw (28 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> يقول الله عز و جل في محكم تنزيله *{ آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ }* [البقرة : 285]
> و نحن نؤمن بهذا و نؤمن بموسي و عيسي و كل الأنبياء كما نؤمن بالإنجيل و التوراة الحقة التي أنزلها الله علي موسي و عيسي (عليهما السلام)
> يا استاذى ازاى حضرتك تومن بشى مش موجود اذا كان كلامك حضرتك صحيح ازاى تومن بشى مش موجود
> و لكن تم تحريف هذه الكتب علي حسب القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالي *{ فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ* } [المائدة : 13]
> ...


وشكر على اسلوبك ايضا فى الكلام 
ولعلمك انا ايضا اقرا القران بحيادية وليس للنقض ام بالنسبة لفكرة ان الاسلام دين من الله لذلك يوجد عليه حرب شنعا 
ما رايك فى الحروب الكبيرة بين المسلمين والهنودس على الدين الهنودسى 
او مارايك فى الكلام الجارحا جدا الذى يقوله السنة على الشيعة ويعاملونهم كانهم كفارة مع انه فى ديانة واحدة 
هل نفهم من هذا ان الشيعة دين من الله والسنة لا 
ارجو من حضرتك التفكير جيد كلامى وقراءته قراءة حيادية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> وشكر على اسلوبك ايضا فى الكلام
> ولعلمك انا ايضا اقرا القران بحيادية وليس للنقض ام بالنسبة لفكرة ان الاسلام دين من الله لذلك يوجد عليه حرب شنعا
> ما رايك فى الحروب الكبيرة بين المسلمين والهنودس على الدين الهنودسى
> او مارايك فى الكلام الجارحا جدا الذى يقوله السنة على الشيعة ويعاملونهم كانهم كفارة مع انه فى ديانة واحدة
> ...





> وشكر على اسلوبك ايضا فى الكلام


لا شكر علي واجب حيث من المفترض أن يكون هذا هو الأسلوب الأمثل في الحوار بين الناس مهما إختلفوا



> ولعلمك انا ايضا اقرا القران بحيادية وليس للنقض ام بالنسبة لفكرة ان الاسلام دين من الله لذلك يوجد عليه حرب شنعا


و الحمد لله أنك تقرأ القرآن و أتمني من الله أن يهديك إلي ما فيه الخير لنفسك أولا
و لنحسبها بالعقل ... لماذا الحرب علي الإسلام فقط دون غيره من الديانات أو التي تدعي بالديانات كالبوذية و الهندوسية و غيرها إلا خوفهم من إنتشار الإسلام خاصة في أوروبا و أمريكا. و لا تقل لي إن الإسلام يحتوي و يحض علي العنف حيث إن من يسلم من أوروبا و أمريكا يفحصون الإسلام من كل الزوايا و بالطبع يقرأون و يسمعون ما يقال عن الإسلام من أشد أعدائه كرها و من المتشددين الغير مسلمين أي أنهم يرون و يسمعون كل شئ يتعلق بالإسلام من كافة الأطراف ثم يحكمون عقلهم



> ما رايك فى الحروب الكبيرة بين المسلمين والهنودس على الدين الهنودسى


الحرب التي تتحدث عنها كانت بسبب فتن و لم تكن علي الدين الهندوسي يا زميلي العزيز
كانت الحرب متبادلة و كانت الأكثرية حينها في الهند للهندوس و ليس للمسلمين و كانت سببا في إضراب المهاتما غاندي عن الطعام حينها حتي تتوقف هذه الفتن و توقفت إحتراما له و لكن أججها المحتل الإنجليزي ليطبق مبدأ فرق تسد و ماذا كانت النتيجة ؟!! إنقسام الهند إلي باكستان المسلمة و الهند و التي بها مسلمين إلي الآن



> او مارايك فى الكلام الجارحا جدا الذى يقوله السنة على الشيعة ويعاملونهم كانهم كفارة مع انه فى ديانة واحدة


زميلي العزيز ليس كل السنة يقولون كلاما جارحا في حق إخواننا من الشيعة
و شاهد الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي رئيس هيئة علماء المسلمين علي مستوي العالم و الذي قال بأن الشيعة مسلمين موحدين بالله و يجب ألا ندع الإختلاف في المذاهب يدفعنا لتكفير الناس لأن الله أعلم بالقلوب
كل الإختلاف بين السنة و الشيعة هو عن الصحابة (رضوان الله عليهم) ، أما فيما يتعلق بالثوابت مثل نبوة سيدنا محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) و القرآن الكريم و أركان الإسلام الأساسية كالصلاة و الصوم و الزكاة و الحج فلا خلاف عليها
أي أن الإختلاف في قضايا ثانوية بعيدا عن القضايا و الثوابت الرئيسية
و مرة أخري أقول أنه لم يعرف العالم الإسلامي ما يقال بين السنة و الشيعة من تراشق من بعضهم و ليس كلهم بالكلام إلا في العصر الحالي بدافع من القوي الغربية المعادية للإسلام تحت مبدأ فرق تسد حتي يكسروا شوكة الإسلام و إن الله لمخيب آمالهم جميعا بإذن الله



> هل نفهم من هذا ان الشيعة دين من الله والسنة لا


السنة و الشيعة مسلمون موحدون بالله و برسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) و لا يجوز أبدا أن تكفر طائفة منهم الأخري عملا بقول الرسول الكريم (صلي الله عليه و سلم) فيما معناه " أشققت عن صدره " أي أنه لا يعلم ما في الصدور إلا الله عز و جل
أما ما يصدر من بعض الأشخاص من تكفير إحدي الطائفتين فهذا حرام شرعا لأن رسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) قال فيما معناه " من قال لا إله إلا الله يريد بها وجه الله دخل الجنة "
أن أنه تكفي الشهادة بإخلاص ليدخل الإنسان الجنة مهما كانت الإختلافات فيما عدا ذلك
----------
و أحب أن أذكرك بأن الطوائف المسيحية تكفر إحداها الأخري مثل البروتستانت و الكاثوليك و الأرثوذكس و غيرها
و كل طائفة تدعي أن الأخري محرومة من دخول الجنة و أنها الطائفة الحق
و ما المصادمات في أيرلندا الشمالية بين البروتستانت و الكاثوليك عنا ببعيدة حيث راح ضحيتها الكثير و الكثير من الضحايا بسبب تكفير كل طائفة للأخري
و قد تذكر لي و تقول أنه توجد حرب طائفية في العراق بين السنة و الشيعة و ردي عليك هو من واقع الأحداث أنه لا يقوم بهذه الأحداث إلا ميليشيات الموت و التي لا تعترف بطائفة معينة بل أعددتها أمريكا لتعيث فسادا في العراق و لتنشر الإنقسام و الطائفية البغضية عملا بالمبدأ التاريخي للإحتلال فرق تسد
كما أنه هناك من الشيعة من يقاوم الإحتلال ببسالة جنبا إلي جنب مع السنة لأجل العراق



> ارجو من حضرتك التفكير جيد كلامى وقراءته قراءة حيادية


و ما أنصحك إلا بما نصحتني
تقبل مني جزيل الشكر و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته


----------



## DODY2010 (28 فبراير 2007)

انت يا المسيح الي انت بتكلم علية بواقحة والا ادب ذي محمدك وافعالة المسيح سوف يدينك يوم الموق العظيم و يوم القيامة وانشاء اللة سوف تكون مع محمدك القران بتاع محمد هو الي بيقول ان سيكون حكما مقساطا مش كدة ولا ما بتعرف من دينك غير السب والواقاحة وكما محمدك قال في قرانة اناللة قال ياعيسي اني متوافيك ورافعك الي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذييييييييييييييين اتبعوووووووك فوق الذين كفررواالي يوم القيامة  مش دة قرانك ودة سيدكم عيسي الي سفك دمة علشان العالم كلة وانتي اية عرفك تفسير كتابنا روح بدل ما تدور علي اشياء في اعتقادك انها غلاط روح يا ابني دور علي خلاص نفسك وبطل تغلاط في رب المجد علشان دينونتك ستكون كبيرة اطلب منة الغفران ومسحنا بيسامح علي طول


----------



## spider_oxxo (28 فبراير 2007)

سيدنا عيسي (عليه السلام) لم يقتل و لم يصلب و إنما رفع إلي السماء
*{ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً }* [النساء : 157]
و إن شاء الله نكون إحنا المسلمين مع نبينا محمد (عليه الصلاة و السلام) في الجنة يوم القيامة و سننظر إليكم و أنتم تعذبون في جهنم و نقول لكم ألم نخبركم بهذا و نحذركم منه و يومها نضحك منكم
*{ فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ }* [المطففين : 34]


----------



## BITAR (1 مارس 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> سيدنا عيسي (عليه السلام) لم يقتل و لم يصلب و إنما رفع إلي السماء
> *{ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً }* [النساء : 157]
> و إن شاء الله نكون إحنا المسلمين مع نبينا محمد (عليه الصلاة و السلام) في الجنة يوم القيامة و سننظر إليكم و أنتم تعذبون في جهنم و نقول لكم ألم نخبركم بهذا و نحذركم منه و يومها نضحك منكم
> *{ فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ }* [المطففين : 34]



الحمد لله انكم تؤمنون بان المسيح عيسى موجود فى السماء ( ماعلينا)
ولكن انتم وال محمد(ص) وهم وال على (ص ) ستكونون فى الجنه عارف  ليه علشان تقومون بتنظيفها لحين حضورنا
واكرر لك اننا نؤمن باله واحد موجود الان فى السماء


----------



## DODY2010 (1 مارس 2007)

:t32: يا سبيدر انت بتعرف تقراقرانك بيقول جاعل الذين اتبعول فوق الذين كفروووووووووووووا الي يوم القيامة والقران بيؤكد صريحا ان الذين اتبعوا المسيح مؤمنين ولهم ايمانهم الخاص وخص اتباع المسيح علي التمسك بانجيلة قال ليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل اللة فية ومن لم يحكم بما انزل اللة فائولئك هممم الفاسسسسسسسسسسسسقون  المائدة وقال لمحمد ان كنت في شك مما انت فية فاسال الذين يقراون الكتاببببب قبلللللللللللللك وكيف يقول اللة ذلك وهم غير مؤمنين يعني اللة محمد عايز يتوهة 
:smil12:


----------



## BITAR (1 مارس 2007)

*


DODY2010 قال:



			:t32: يا سبيدر انت بتعرف تقراقرانك بيقول جاعل الذين اتبعول فوق الذين كفروووووووووووووا الي يوم القيامة والقران بيؤكد صريحا ان الذين اتبعوا المسيح مؤمنين ولهم ايمانهم الخاص وخص اتباع المسيح علي التمسك بانجيلة قال ليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل اللة فية ومن لم يحكم بما انزل اللة فائولئك هممم الفاسسسسسسسسسسسسقون  المائدة وقال لمحمد ان كنت في شك مما انت فية فاسال الذين يقراون الكتاببببب قبلللللللللللللك وكيف يقول اللة ذلك وهم غير مؤمنين يعني اللة محمد عايز يتوهة 
:smil12:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عرفه اننا نؤمن باله واحد يا 2010 DODY
انا عايزه بس يعرفنى هو تبع مين محمد(ص) ولا على ( ص) *


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

مانا كمان قلت لاستاذ اسبيدر اكس 
ان القران بيقول ان الكتاب المقدس مش محرف زى ما هو كان بيقول 
وهو جابيلى ايات بيقول ان هى محرفة وانا لم جبتله التفاسير بتاعتها 
مردش على فى منين جايب يا استاذى فكرة ان الكتاب المقدس محرف 
استاذ اسبيدر حضرتك قلت انك مومن بالانجيل والتوراة الحق 
طب هم فين بالعقل فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
ارجو من حضرتك الرد


----------



## Moony34 (1 مارس 2007)

يا جماااااااااااااعة ليه مجرد خبر اتحول لمناظرة؟؟؟؟؟
أنا نفسي نيمو يكلمنا أكثر عن اللي بيجري في جامعة حلوان
أنا كنت هناك من حوالي شهرين وشفت مصايب عاملينها الإخوان هناك
يا ريت يا نيمو توالينا باللي بيحصل


----------



## spider_oxxo (1 مارس 2007)

BITAR قال:


> الحمد لله انكم تؤمنون بان المسيح عيسى موجود فى السماء ( ماعلينا)
> ولكن انتم وال محمد(ص) وهم وال على (ص ) ستكونون فى الجنه عارف  ليه علشان تقومون بتنظيفها لحين حضورنا
> واكرر لك اننا نؤمن باله واحد موجود الان فى السماء


نعم المسيح عيسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام) رفع إلي السماء و لم يصلب كما تقولون
و نؤمن بأن عيسي نبي الله و ليس إبنه و لا إله كما تدعون كذبا و بهتانا
*{ وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ } *[المائدة : 116]


> ولكن انتم وال محمد(ص) وهم وال على (ص ) ستكونون فى الجنه عارف ليه علشان تقومون بتنظيفها لحين حضورنا


تتكلم عن ماذا ؟!!
عن السنة و الشيعة ؟!!
لو كنت تتكلم عن السنة و الشيعة فنحن كلنا مسلمين موحدين بالله و برسول الله و كلنا نحب آل البيت لأنه من حب رسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم)
و أما بخصوص تنظيف الجنة لكم فهذه آمانيكم و و الله لن تروا الجنة و لن تشموا رائحتها طالما أنتم علي ضلالكم
و سنري حينها من يتمتع في الجنة و من يتلوي من العذاب في النار
*{ فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ }* [المطففين : 34]


> واكرر لك اننا نؤمن باله واحد موجود الان فى السماء


إله واحد مكون من تلات أجزاء !!!!
حاشا لله أن يكون هكذا
*{ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ (1) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ (2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ (3) وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ (4) }*


----------



## spider_oxxo (1 مارس 2007)

سأقوم بالرد علي باقي الردود ليلا بإذن الله
و هذا ليس تهربا مني بل لإنشغالي في الدراسة
لي عودة إليكم مع رد علي كل مداخلة
و السلام علي من إتبع الهدي


----------



## koko george (1 مارس 2007)

أنا من جامعة حلوان وما شاء الله الأخوان مبهدلين الجامعة بس اليومين دول همدوا شوية شوفتوا كنت هنسى مرسى موت يا نيمو يا سكر على الحكاية التحفة دى وعقبال يارب كل الدكاترة اللى مطلعين عنينا بس يحصلوه على المستشفى .


----------



## totaaa (2 مارس 2007)

ايه ده هو مش ده بردوا منتدى الكنيسه واحنا مالنا ومال غيرنا اللى عاوز يتكلم كده بيتهيألى ان ده مش مكانه صح يا مينو ولا ايه؟


----------



## totaaa (2 مارس 2007)

على فكره الموضوع حلو اوووووى بس مثير للشفقه بجد:dntknw:


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> نعم المسيح عيسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام) رفع إلي السماء و لم يصلب كما تقولون
> طب فين عيسى دلوقتى فى السماء ولا على الارض وان كان فى السماء اذا لمن يدفع الزكاة كما مذكور عنه انه فى سورة مريم 31
> (وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا)
> والتفسير بيقول ان هو لازم يدفع الزكاة مدام حيا
> ...



وبلاش فكرة ضامن دخول الجنة دى تانى لو سمحت يا استاذى 
وممكن حضرتك تجبيلى الايات اللى من القران اللى بتقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف 
وشكر


----------



## spider_oxxo (2 مارس 2007)

DODY2010 قال:


> :t32: يا سبيدر انت بتعرف تقراقرانك بيقول جاعل الذين اتبعول فوق الذين كفروووووووووووووا الي يوم القيامة والقران بيؤكد صريحا ان الذين اتبعوا المسيح مؤمنين ولهم ايمانهم الخاص وخص اتباع المسيح علي التمسك بانجيلة قال ليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل اللة فية ومن لم يحكم بما انزل اللة فائولئك هممم الفاسسسسسسسسسسسسقون  المائدة وقال لمحمد ان كنت في شك مما انت فية فاسال الذين يقراون الكتاببببب قبلللللللللللللك وكيف يقول اللة ذلك وهم غير مؤمنين يعني اللة محمد عايز يتوهة
> :smil12:


أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد لظروف قهرية و هذا هو ردي
-----------
أولا أحب أن أوجه لك نصيحة عند التعامل مع القرآن الكريم و هي أن تكتب الآية كاملة و ليس كما تفعل و إذا تحب سأكتب لك رابط برنامج كامل للبحث في القرآن الكريم
و أما الأية التي ذكرتها في أول كلامك فهاهي
*{ إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ }* [آل عمران : 55]
و ذكرتك هذه الأية أيضا
*{ وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ }* [المائدة : 47]
كما أنك ذكرت هذه الآية
*{ فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ } *[يونس : 94]
و سأجيب عليك بإذن الله علي قدر علمي المحدود فلست خبير و لا ملما بكتاب الله تعالي كله و لكن أدعوا الله أن يعينني علي هذه المهمة
- بالنسبة للأية الأولي التي ذكرتها في بداية كلامي هنا و التي تنص علي أن من إتبع المسيح عيسي إبن مريم (عليهما السلام) فوق الذين كفروا يوم القيامة فأقول أن الله سبحانه و تعالي يتحدث عمن إتبع المسيحية الحقة أيام حياة المسيح و التي تنص علي أن المسيح رسول الله و ليس إبنه و لا إله كما تدعون أنتم فيقول الله عز و جل في محكم تنزيله *{  مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُؤْتِيَهُ اللّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُواْ عِبَاداً لِّي مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَـكِن كُونُواْ رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ }* [آل عمران : 79] .......... و يقول أيضا في كتابه الحكيم {* وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ }* [المائدة : 116]
و هاتان الأيتان ينفيان قول المسيح بأنه إبن الله أو أنه الرب نفسه و علي هذا فإن المقصود في الآية الأولي هم الذين إتبعوا المسيحية الحقة و التي فيها عيسي (عليه السلام) نبي الله المرسل لبني إسرائيل و ليس إبن الله. و عليه فإن من يخالف ذلك و يدعي بأن المسيح إبن الله أو هو الإله فقد كفر لقول الله تعالي *{لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (72) لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (73) أَفَلاَ يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (74) مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ (75) قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ نَفْعاً وَاللّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (76) قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيراً وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ (77) } *المائدة
هذا ردا علي الجزء الأول من سؤالك
----------------------
- أما بخصوص الآية الثانية التي ذكرتها و التي تقول *{ وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ }* [المائدة : 47] .... فالله عز و جل يتحدث هنا عن الإنجيل الذي أنزله علي عيسي (عليه السلام) الغير محرف ، أما الأناجيل الموجودة الآن فهي محرفة لقول الله تعالي *{ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }* [النساء : 46] ......... و لقوله تعالي أيضا *{ فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }* [المائدة : 13]
 و عليه فإن ما تستخدمونه اليوم من أناجيل كثيرة و متعددة محرفة بل تحمل الكثير من المتناقضات فيما بينها لأنها من كتابة البشر. و عليه فإن الآية الكريمة تتحدث عن الإنجيل الحق و الذي فيه *{ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ }* [الأعراف : 157]
و هذا ردا علي الجزئية الثانية
-------------------------
- و أما فيما يتعلق بالجزء الثالث من السؤال و الذي ذكرت فيه الآية التالية *{ فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ } *[يونس : 94] .......... فأقول لك أن هناك الكثير من الأحبار و الرهبان يعرفون أن الإسلام دين الحق و أن رسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) هو خاتم الأنبياء و منهم من يؤمن بالله الواحد الأحد و يسلم و منهم من ينكر ذلك جملة و تفصيلا تكابرا علي الله و علي دين الله. و قد طلب الله تعالي من رسوله الكريم (عليه الصلاة و السلام) أن يسأل الرهبان و الأحبار عما جاء في كتبهم ليتأكد من أنه مذكور فيها و أنه نبي الله تعالي و خاتم الرسل و الأنبياء و في هذا يقول عز من قائل في كتابة الكريم *{ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }* [البقرة : 146] .... و يقول أيضا في محكم التنزيل *{ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمُ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }* [الأنعام : 20] .... و يقول الله عز و جل أيضا عن أهل الكتاب الذين يعرفون أن الإسلام دين الحق و يؤمنون به *{  لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ (82) وَإِذَا سَمِعُواْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُواْ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (83) وَمَا لَنَا لاَ نُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَمَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَنَطْمَعُ أَن يُدْخِلَنَا رَبَّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ (84) }* المائدة 
----------------------------
أظن أن في هذا رد علي كل تساؤلاتك
و أحمد الله العلي العظيم أن هداني للرد علي تساؤلاتك و إن كانت كافية فتوفيق من الله عز و جل .. و إن كان فيها نقص فمن نفسي و من الشيطان
هدانا الله و إياكم إلي ما فيه الخير و الصواب بإذن الله


----------



## spider_oxxo (2 مارس 2007)

bitar قال:


> *
> عرفه اننا نؤمن باله واحد يا 2010 Dody
> انا عايزه بس يعرفنى هو تبع مين محمد(ص) ولا على ( ص) *


كل المسلمين في أنحاء العالم موحدين بالله عز و جل إلها واحد لم يتخذ له صاحبة و لا ولدا
و نؤمن برسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) نبيا خاتما للأنبياء مكملا لما جاء به من قبله من الرسل و الأنبياء
و قول هذا الزميل أتباع محمد و أتباع علي فإنما يقصد زورا و بهتانا تقسيم المسلمين السنة إلي أتباع سيدنا محمد (صلي الله عليه و سلم) و الشيعة إلي أتباع سيدنا علي (رضي الله عنه) و هذا يثبت جهله الفظيع
إذ أن كلا من السنة و الشيعة يؤمنون بالله و برسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) و لكن الإختلاف حول الصحابة (رضوان الله عليهم). فالشيعة يرون أن سيدنا علي (كرم الله وجهه) كان أحق بالخلافة بعد رسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) من سيدنا أبوبكر الصديق و سيدنا عمر إبن الخطاب (رضي الله عنهما)
و هذا شئ فرعي لكون كلاهما السنة و الشيعة يؤمنون بالله و برسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم)


----------



## spider_oxxo (2 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> مانا كمان قلت لاستاذ اسبيدر اكس
> ان القران بيقول ان الكتاب المقدس مش محرف زى ما هو كان بيقول
> وهو جابيلى ايات بيقول ان هى محرفة وانا لم جبتله التفاسير بتاعتها
> مردش على فى منين جايب يا استاذى فكرة ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
> ...


أنا أؤمن بالإنجيل و التوراة الحق الذين أنزلهما الله علي سيدنا موسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام) و علي سيدنا عيسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام).
أما الموجود حاليا فهو محرف و من كتابة البشر و ليس من الله عز و جل لقوله تعالي *{ أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }* [البقرة : 75]
و قوله تعالي أيضا *{ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }* [النساء : 46]
و قوله أيضا جل من قائل *{ فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ } *[المائدة : 13]
- و هذا يثبت أن الكتب اللي معكم محرفة و تحتوي علي الكثير من المتناقضات لأنه من كتابة البشر و أنتم تعترفون بذلك كما يصدر كل عام نسخة منقحة من الإنجيل !!!
أليس هذا تغييرا و تحريفا في الإنجيل ؟!!
هل لو كان من عند الله فهل ينقح كلام الله عز و جل ؟!!


----------



## spider_oxxo (2 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> وبلاش فكرة ضامن دخول الجنة دى تانى لو سمحت يا استاذى
> وممكن حضرتك تجبيلى الايات اللى من القران اللى بتقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
> وشكر


أنا أؤمن بالإنجيل و التوراة الحق الذين أنزلهما الله علي سيدنا موسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام) و علي سيدنا عيسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام).
أما الموجود حاليا فهو محرف و من كتابة البشر و ليس من الله عز و جل لقوله تعالي *{ أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }* [البقرة : 75]
و قوله تعالي أيضا *{ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }* [النساء : 46]
و قوله أيضا جل من قائل *{ فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ } *[المائدة : 13]
- و هذا يثبت أن الكتب اللي معكم محرفة و تحتوي علي الكثير من المتناقضات لأنه من كتابة البشر و أنتم تعترفون بذلك كما يصدر كل عام نسخة منقحة من الإنجيل !!!
أليس هذا تغييرا و تحريفا في الإنجيل ؟!!
هل لو كان من عند الله فهل ينقح كلام الله عز و جل ؟!!


----------



## shady3 (3 مارس 2007)

نيمو هى حلوان محتلة من مين ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> أنا أؤمن بالإنجيل و التوراة الحق الذين أنزلهما الله علي سيدنا موسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام) و علي سيدنا عيسي (عليه الصلاة و السلام).
> وكالعادة بسالك هو فين الكتاب الاصلى مش عارف ترد على ماشى يا سيدى تعال نشوف الايات الى حضرتك جيباها ونشوف هو بيكلم مين والايات اتحرفت ازاى
> أما الموجود حاليا فهو محرف و من كتابة البشر و ليس من الله عز و جل لقوله تعالي
> ومين اللى كاتبه يا استاذى لو عارف قولنا لو مش عارف ماتوجعش دماغنا ارجوك مش احسن حاجة كل مرة تقول نفس الكلمتين ومتردش على فى السوال هو هو مين اللى كاتبه اللى معنا دلوقتى  *{ أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }* [البقرة : 75]
> ...



انا شايف ان كدة مينفعش ان حضرتك تقول ان كتابك محرف عشان رديت على كل حاجة ولو عايز تجيب ايات تانى انت تنور ولو مش عارف يبقى بلاش كلمة محرف تانى ارجوك


----------



## spider_oxxo (3 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> انا شايف ان كدة مينفعش ان حضرتك تقول ان كتابك محرف عشان رديت على كل حاجة ولو عايز تجيب ايات تانى انت تنور ولو مش عارف يبقى بلاش كلمة محرف تانى ارجوك


آسف علي التأخير في الرد
و آسف كمان مرة لإني ما أخدتش بالي من الكلام بتاع حضرتك اللي باللون الأحمر في الإقتباس لإني فكرته كلام مقتبس من مشاركة تانية. و ياريت حضرتك تخلي كلام الأعضاء هو اللي جوا الإقتباس و ردك خارج أكواد الإقتباس حتي لا يلتبس عليا الأمر
---------------
- حضرتك بتقول



> ومين اللى كاتبه يا استاذى لو عارف قولنا لو مش عارف ماتوجعش دماغنا ارجوك مش احسن حاجة كل مرة تقول نفس الكلمتين ومتردش على فى السوال هو هو مين اللى كاتبه اللى معنا دلوقتى


بالنسبة لمين اللي كاتبه فأظن دي معروفة لإن كل إنجيل مسمي بإسم من ألفه أو من نزل عليه الوحي و كتبه كما تقولون. و عندكم أربعة أناجيل أساسية هي لوقا و متي و يوحنا و مرقص !!!
هل كتابكم أربعة إصدارات !!! كل منها بإسلوب مؤلفها و تحتوي علي إختلافات فيما بينها !!!
و كل عام يتم إصدار نسخة منقحة من الإنجيل !!! هل ينقح كلام الله !!!
هل من المعقول أن يصف إله هذا الكون نفسه بالخروف و بالدودة و أنه مستحقر من الإنسان (حاشا لله) ؟!!
هل يضرب إله علي قفاه و يبصق عليه ؟!!
كيف يكون إله واحد في ثلاثة أجزاء ؟!! هل يمكن لك و أنت شخص واحد أن تكون في ثلاث سيارات في نفس الوقت ؟!!
كتابنا الكريم القرآن كما هو منذ أكثر من 1400 سنة و لم و لن يتم تغييره أبدا لأن الله حافظ كتابه لقوله تعالي *{ إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ }* [الحجر : 9]



> وكالعادة بسالك هو فين الكتاب الاصلى مش عارف ترد على


أنا لا أعلم أين هو كتابكم الأصلي و الأحق بتوجيه هذا السؤال له هو كبيركم في مصر و في الفاتيكان. فهناك الكثير و الكثير من الأسرار التي لا يعلمها إلا هم و يخفونها عن باقي المسيحيين لأنها لو عرفت لإنتهت المسيحية من علي وجه الأرض. و هناك نسخ من الإنجيل طبعت ثم سحبت من الأسواق مباشرة بفعل الكنيسة لأنها تفضح الكنيسة و المسيحية.



> بص ممكن حضرتك تقرا التفسير كويس وانت هتعرف ان الايات الاصلية محدش لعب فيها لكن الفهم هو اللى كان غلط وبلاش كل مرة اقولك نفس الكلام يا استاذى
> وغير كدة الاية بتقول فريق منهم اى ليس كلهم وبلاش شغل لا كاتبك محرف دا عشان الاية اهى وتفسيره اهو بيقول ان التحريف تم فى الفهم وبلاش نكون حافظين مش فاهمين


مرة تانية حأقولك إزاي تبقي الآيات الأصلية (التي من المفترض أن تكون واحدة) في 4 أناجيل و هي الرسمية عندكم غير التي لا تقبلونها و في كل إنجيل بطريقة و إسلوب مختلف ؟!! بل إنها كثيرا ما تتعارض في الأناجيل الأربعة !!! بل و أحيانا التعارض في الإنجيل الواحد !!!
السبب لأنه كلام بشر و ليس من عند الله عز و جل



> متهيلى مفروض ان حضرتك ماتجيش تقول تانى ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
> عشان كل الايات اللى فى القران ان التحريف تم فى الفهم ولكن الايات الاصلية سليمة
> ارجوك بلاش تفسر القران على مزاجك انت
> فى ناس دورهم ان هى تفسر القران وابن كثير احسن الناس دى وبيقولك ان التحريف تم فى الفهم عشان مش كل شوية هنقعد نقولك مفيش تحريف


 
برده كتابك محرف و منه الكثير من الإصدارات تختلف فيما بينها و يتم إصدار طبعة جديدة كل عام لتنقيح الأخطاء !!!
*هل ينقح كلام الله عز و جل ؟!!*
*هل ينقح كلام الله عز و جل ؟!!*
*هل ينقح كلام الله عز و جل ؟!!*
-------------------------------------------------------
- متي كتب الإنجيل ؟!!
يا ريت تجاوبني علي السؤال ده


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> آسف علي التأخير في الرد
> و آسف كمان مرة لإني ما أخدتش بالي من الكلام بتاع حضرتك اللي باللون الأحمر في الإقتباس لإني فكرته كلام مقتبس من مشاركة تانية. و ياريت حضرتك تخلي كلام الأعضاء هو اللي جوا الإقتباس و ردك خارج أكواد الإقتباس حتي لا يلتبس عليا الأمر
> ---------------
> - حضرتك بتقول
> ...



طيب فى البداية حضرتك مقدرتش تجيب ايات من القران فبتحاول تثبت ان هو محرف ولكن لان مفيش ايات فى القران ان هو محرف انت دلوقتى بتحاول طيب مفيش اشكال 
ممكن اسالك حضرتك جايب كلامك دا منين 
اولا منين الكتاب المقدس بيقول على الله ان هو دودة 
وتانى حاجة يظهر ان حضرتك متعرفش القران كويس برضو 
ومتعرفش ان اول قران تم تجميعه تم فى عهد ابو بكر 
وبعد كدة اكتب منه 7 نسخ 
لان القران لم يكن مكتوب فى البداء 
بل كان محفوظ  عشان كدة الاية كانت بتنزل بسبع اشكال 
المهم
بعد ما مات ابو بكر راح عثمان جاب السبع اجزاء من القران وتم حرقهم 
وجمع القران فى واحد بس 
وطبع فى ايات مفقودة زى ارضاع الكبير 
وايه الرجم 
بس انا مش هاتكلم على الكلام دا كله 
لكن انا هاقولك لو عايز تجيب حاجات من الكتاب المقدس بثبت انه محرف 
انت تنور وانا مستعد بعون الله تعالى انى ارد على اى شبهات حضرتك جبتها 
عشان يظهر من كلام حضرتك انك مش دراس لكن ناقل مع احترامى لحضرتك 
لكن اهم حاجة لم تجيب حاجة نتكلم منها تجيب بالشواهد ارجوك 
ممكن وشكر جدا 
وارجو ان يكون رد حضرتك باحترام 
وارجو اخى اذا كنت فعلا تبحث عن الحق 
وتبحث بعقلك وليس عقل اخرين 
ارجوك 
لتسجد على ركبيتيك وتدعى معى الله ان هو يعرفك نفسه 
واطلبه منه ان هو يفهمك هو مين 
وعايز افهمك ان الله غير محدود جدا 
وحضرتك وكل الناس عقولنا محدودة جدا 
فارجوك ارجوك ان لا تحد الله  بل استعياذ بالله من الشيطان واطلبه وهو سيرد عليك لان الله ليس الها قاسيا يترك عبايده يبحثون عنه وهو يشاهدهم لكن الله الها محب جدا وبيهتم بينا بجد
واستاذى لو حضرتك مش بتبحث عن الحق 
وكل همك ان حضرتك تعمل دوشة وخلاص 
سورى انا مش هارد على حضرتك تانى 
لان الكتاب المقدس بيامرنى انى اتجنب المناقشات الغبية اللى مالهاش استفادة يعنى 
بس ارجو ان لا اكون قد ضايقت حضرتك فى اى كلمة اقولتها وارجو من الله ان يعرفنا شخصه ويعرفنا 
طريقه وحقه وحياته


----------



## spider_oxxo (3 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> طيب فى البداية حضرتك مقدرتش تجيب ايات من القران فبتحاول تثبت ان هو محرف ولكن لان مفيش ايات فى القران ان هو محرف انت دلوقتى بتحاول طيب مفيش اشكال
> ممكن اسالك حضرتك جايب كلامك دا منين
> اولا منين الكتاب المقدس بيقول على الله ان هو دودة
> وتانى حاجة يظهر ان حضرتك متعرفش القران كويس برضو
> ...


أولا زي ما أنا قلت قبل كده إني مش متعمق بالإسلام و لا بالمسيحية بس حأرد عليك علي قدر معرفتي بإذن الله



> طيب فى البداية حضرتك مقدرتش تجيب ايات من القران فبتحاول تثبت ان هو محرف ولكن لان مفيش ايات فى القران ان هو محرف انت دلوقتى بتحاول طيب


كتابكم محرف محرف محرف محرف
و هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام الله تعالي و كلام رسول الله (صلي الله عليه وسلم)
و أنت لم ترد علي في سؤالي و تعمدت تجاهله
هل كلام الله يكتب في أربعة أناجيل كل منها بطريقة مختلفة و بها العديد من الإختلافات مع بعضها البعض بل و في كل إنجيل نفسه ؟!!
لماذا يتم إصدار نسخة جديدة من الإنجيل منقح ما بها من أخطاء ؟!!
هل كلام الله يحتاج إلي تنقيح ؟!!
هل كلام الله يحتاج إلي تنقيح ؟!!
هل كلام الله يحتاج إلي تنقيح ؟!!



> ممكن اسالك حضرتك جايب كلامك دا منين
> اولا منين الكتاب المقدس بيقول على الله ان هو دودة


مذكور في كتبكم الآتي
" اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب"
هذا ما ذكر في كتبكم و ما ذكره عبدالمسيح بسيط في كتابه " من هو المسيح ؟ "
كما ذكر أيضا أن إلهكم خروف كما في رؤيا أحد رسلكم كما تدعون
---------------
سأبحث لك عن هذه النصوص في كتبكم و ياليتك تأتي بها توفيرا للوقت و المجهود
و أما بخصوص القرآن الكريم فجمع في عهد سيدنا أبوبكر الصديق لإستشهاد أكثر من 70 من حفظة القرآن الكريم في معركة اليمامة. أي تم جمعه بعد موت رسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) بسنة لا أكثر. و المسلمون اليوم قرآنهم واحد و ليس 4 مثلكم
----------------
لاحظ أنك تهرب من الإجابة علي تساؤلاتي و هي



> إزاي تبقي الآيات الأصلية (التي من المفترض أن تكون واحدة) في 4 أناجيل و هي الرسمية عندكم غير التي لا تقبلونها و في كل إنجيل بطريقة و إسلوب مختلف ؟!! بل إنها كثيرا ما تتعارض في الأناجيل الأربعة !!! بل و أحيانا التعارض في الإنجيل الواحد !!!
> -----------
> يتم إصدار طبعة جديدة كل عام لتنقيح الأخطاء !!!
> *هل ينقح كلام الله عز و جل ؟!!*
> ...


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههه
انا هارد على تساولاتك بس برضو انت مرضتش على سوالى 
انت جاى بتكلمنا ليه بتبحث عن الحق ولا بتعمل دوشة 
وانا بصراحة مش عشان بتهرب ولا حاجة لكن انا مش عايز اكلم حد بيعمل دوشة 
لكن لو بتبحث عن الحق نتكلم ونشوف هل كلامنا محرف زى ما حضرتك بتقول 
ولا الانجيل كان لازم يتكتب فى اربعة اناجيل 
وهارد على كل اسائلتك بس ترد انت على سوالى بجد 
انت ليه داخل تتكلم معانا هل لانك بتحب الله وتحث عنه ام انت تخاف منه 
ام انت داخل تشتم فى المسيحين وخلاص 
لو حضرتك عايز تشتم بس انا مش هادخل معاك فى الشتيمة دى بجد واى كان رد حضرتك انا مش هازعل ومش هاقول اى حاجة


----------



## spider_oxxo (3 مارس 2007)

> انت جاى بتكلمنا ليه بتبحث عن الحق ولا بتعمل دوشة


أنا ما عملتش دوشة أبدا و الحمد لله و جل ما أريده هو أن أري ما تفترون به علي الإسلام و لأحاوركم علي قدر إستطاعتي بالحكمة و الموعظة الحسنة كما يدعو ديني



> وانا بصراحة مش عشان بتهرب ولا حاجة لكن انا مش عايز اكلم حد بيعمل دوشة
> لكن لو بتبحث عن الحق نتكلم ونشوف هل كلامنا محرف زى ما حضرتك بتقول
> ولا الانجيل كان لازم يتكتب فى اربعة اناجيل


و أنا مستني الإجابة بس تكون مقنعة يقبلها العقل و المنطق



> وهارد على كل اسائلتك بس ترد انت على سوالى بجد
> انت ليه داخل تتكلم معانا هل لانك بتحب الله وتحث عنه ام انت تخاف منه
> ام انت داخل تشتم فى المسيحين وخلاص


أنا لم أسب أي أحد هنا في المنتدي و لم و لن أكون البادئ بذلك
و جل ما قلته كان " غبي - متخلف - عبيط " و كان ردا بالمثل علي ما قيل لي
و علي الرغم من السب العلني للإسلام و كل ما يتعلق يه فإني لن أرد عليكم لأن ديني يمنعني من ذلك
و إن كنت تقصد ما كتب في منتدي طريق الحق من أني قد أسأت الأدب و تعديت الحدود فأنا علي إستعداد كامل لأرسل لك بصور لكل مشاركاتي لتري هل فيها خروج عن الأدب أم ماذا و سأترك الحكم لك و لضميرك حينها



> لو حضرتك عايز تشتم بس انا مش هادخل معاك فى الشتيمة دى بجد واى كان رد حضرتك انا مش هازعل ومش هاقول اى حاجة


يا ريت تطلعلي أي لفظ خارج أنا قلته هنا في المنتدي
و شوف ردودي و إنت تعرف
--------------
مستني ردك علي تساؤلاتي


----------



## ملاكـ (4 مارس 2007)

*وليس على المجنون حـرج*


----------

